# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: نحوه فارسی کردن پرینتر های لیزری جدید در DOS

## reza_iu

در پرینتر های لیزری که از Escape code تبعیت میکنند از فارسی ساز Laserf.exe استفاده میکنم . در پرینترهای لیزری سری بالاتر از PCL5  مثل P2014  چگونه میتوان پرینتر را فارسی نمود؟

----------


## jooybar

قاعدتا برای چاپگرهای زبان PCL6 و ... باید از فارسی ساز دیگری استفاده کنید.
کمی سرچ کنید

----------


## reza_iu

آقای جویبار ، با تشکر از پاسخ شما. با جستجو چیزی پیدا نکردم اگر شما فایلی سراغ دارید بفرمایید.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

استفاده از برنامه DOSPRN  توصیه می شود .

----------


## rezanavidkaraj

سلام من احتیاج به فارسی نمودن پرینتر های لیزری دارم که تحت داس کار میکنند چه در ویندوز اجرا شوند چه تحت داس با فایل laserf.exe    va lmenu.exe هم فارسی نشده است ضمنا" اگر راهی برای فارسی نمودن پرینتر های لیزری تحت پورت یواس بی usb می دانید راهنمائی بفرمائید.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
برنامه های تحت داس را که در ویندوز اجرا می کنیم توسط برنامه DOSPRN می توانیم چاپ فارسی برروی هر چاپگری بفرستیم . ! 
این برنامه از متن چاپی عکس گرفته و سپس برروی چاپگر دلخواهی که خودمان انتخاب نموده ایم ارسال می کند . 

ادرس ایمیلتان را بدهید تا برایتان ارسال کنم . 

ارادتمند زمانی .

----------


## frahimi

لطفا هم اینجا upload کنید تا سایر دوستان هم بتوانند استفاده کنند.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
در قسمت   Font Setting  گزینه cp را برروی فارسی قرار دهید . 
وقتی در برنامه های تحت داس دستور چاپ می دهید اگر این برنامه فعال باشد  از متن چاپی یک تصویر گرفته آنرا برروی چاپگر  انتخاب شده ارسال می کند . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## reza_iu

جناب آقای زمانی
با تشکر از پاسخ شما - برنامه dosprn نرم افزار خوبی است حتی برای بکار گرفتن پرینتر های با پورت usb 
ولی آنچه نیاز اینجانب است امکان فارسی کردن پرینتر های سری جدید با پورت LPT در محیط Dos

----------


## mgaagm

باید یک فونت را در جلوی دستور تایپ کنید
من دو عدد فونت دارم که ضمیمه میکنم و خود برنامه laserf را هم همینطور
من خودم پرینتر 1320 و p3005 دارم که اینطوری کار میکند
laserf.exe iranb.fnt

----------


## mgaagm

راستی email من rajabiali_mga@yahoo.com

----------


## بني حسيني

با تشكر از جناب آقاي مصطفي زماني
استاد طريقه استفاده از فايل dosprn در داخل يك فايل فاكس چطوريه؟ با تشكر

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
زمانیکه این برنامه را نصب کنید آیکون در قسمت نوار taskbar   جنب ساعت ویندوز  قرار می گیرد .  
ابتدا برنامه را باز نموده و سپس  در قسمت Font Setting گزینه cp را برروی فارسی قرار دهید . 
وقتی در برنامه های تحت داس دستور چاپ می دهید اگر این برنامه فعال باشد از متن چاپی یک تصویر گرفته آنرا برروی چاپگر انتخاب شده ارسال می کند . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## saeed_82

من یه چاپگر 4 کاره 4521F  دارم که امولاتور آنها  SPL هست
برنامه من  برنامه کارنامه مدارس هست که تحت داسه و از ویندوز اجرا میکنم 
از پورتLPT اون که نتونستم ارتباط بگیرم ولی با یو اس بی  چاپ میگیره ولی فارسی نیست
از DosPrn هم استفاده میکنم و Cp اونرو هم فارسی کردم ولی باز فارسی چاپ نمیشه
من هرجا خوندم نوشته بود در استفاده از DosPrn نیازی به فارسی کردن چاپگر نیست و خودش اونرو به تصویر تبدیل میکنه و میفرسته رو چاپگر
اگه اینجوریه چرا برنامه من فارسی نمیشه درضمن امتحان کردم چاپ انگلیسی از محیط NC مشکل نداره فقط چاپ فارسی مشکل داره
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
واقعا برام مهمه  کارم گیره اساسی

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
برنامه مدارس نیازی به dosprn و یا فارسی ساز نداره و فقط با چاپگرهای سازگار با خودش کار می کند و آنهم از طریق پورت LPT .

----------


## kmf2001

سلام دوستان 
من هم یه مشکل اساسی با چاپ دارم برنامه ای که دارم تحت داسه.
این برنامه هایی که گفتین برای فارسی کردن چاپگر رو همشونو دانلود کردم ولی اصلا نیمدونم چه جوری استفاده میشن دستوری که برای چاپ باید استقاده بشه رو چطوری باید بهش داد آیا از همون روش برای چاپگرهای سوزنیه؟ 
اگه دوستان لطف کنن و بطور کلی توضیح بدن خیلی ممنون میشم الان نزدیک 2سال من گیر این مشکلم هیچکسی هم پیدا نمیشه یه راهنمایی اساسی بکنه.
البته ناگفته نمونه یه بار که چاپ کردم اعداد رو اگه انگلیسی نوشته شده باشن رو فارسی مینویسه ولی نوشته های فارسی عجیب و غریبن.

1_ استفاده از کدوم فایل برای فارسی سازی؟
2_ نحوه نوشتن دستور ارسال برای چاپ در داخل برنامه

لطفا یکی یه راهنمایی اساسی بکنه.

----------


## بني حسيني

در يكي از تاپيكها خوندم كه براي استفاده از dosprn نبايد چاپگر فارسي بشه. در برنامه مدارس فايلي به نام prtlsr وجود داره كه باعث ارسال فونتهاي مورد نياز گزارش مورد نظر ميشه. ولي يك فايل text در شاخه lst برنامه مدارس ساخته ميشه به نام rpg1 اين فايل آخرين كزارشيه كه ديدي. ببين ميتوني با فرمانهاي داس اونو با dosprn چاپ كني.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
DOSPRN  برنامه های تحت داسی که با فارسی سازهایی مثل lqlset  (کد پیج ایران سیستم ) چاپگر سوزنی را فارسی می کردند  کار می کند .
اگر فارسی ساز برنامه شما  غیر ایران سیستم باشد ( مثل سایه و یا  ... )  جواب نمی دهد . 
در DOSPRN  دیگر نیازی به اجرای فارسی ساز نیست . 
همینکه با برنامه دستور چاپ را می دهید برنامه DOSPRN  شروع به کار می کند . 


 DOSPRN  بر روی چاپگر لیزری یا هر چاپگر دیگری که در ویندوزتان نصب است چاپ می کند .

----------


## javad_1349

سلام به همه دوستان 
با توجه به اينكه من چند سالي است سيستم ها را با ويژوال فاكس مي نويسم و  نرم افزارتحت داس تقريبا استفاده نميشه ولي من سيستم حسابداري دارم كه نرم افزار dosprn را نيز نصب كردم ولي از داخل نرم افزار پرينت نمي فرسته( set  prin on set device to prin )اما زمانيكه از داخل dosprn فايل تكست را باز ميكنم درست عمل ميكند نحوه دستور صحيح خروجي به پرينتر ليزري چگونه است ؟ وچرا نرم افزار هنگ ميكنه ؟ متشكرم

----------


## ali_amir

> سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
> در قسمت Font Setting گزینه cp را برروی فارسی قرار دهید . 
> وقتی در برنامه های تحت داس دستور چاپ می دهید اگر این برنامه فعال باشد از متن چاپی یک تصویر گرفته آنرا برروی چاپگر انتخاب شده ارسال می کند . 
> موفق باشید .


من برنامه dosprn را نصب كردم ولي وقتي از برنامه تحت داس پرينت ميفرستم در حالت autoprin فارسي را لاتين پرينت ميكند ودر حالت printfile فارسي ها را در هم ريخته لطفا راهنمائي بفرمائيد.

----------


## tk2005730

سلم دوستان
من برنامه DOSPRN را به سفارش یکی از شرکتهای اصفهان دوباره نوشتم و مشکلشون حل شد حالا اگر کسی به برنامه من احتیاج داره لطفا ابتدا فایل متنی حاوی گزارش برنامش را برای من بفرسته تا من ابتدا تست کنم بعد واسش بفرستم
tk2005730@yahoo.com
یا
hyousofi@noornet.net

----------


## دریای جنوب

من هم با سامسونگ 4521f همین مشکل رو دارم.
 پورت lpt داره با NC هم میشه به راحتی پرینت English ازش گرفت اما تو برنامه های فارسی هیچ پرینتی نمی ده. با Dosprnt هم فقط برگه سفید می ده.

----------


## ابی بنی حسینی

یه فارسی گذاشتم استفاده کن به احتمال زیاد کارت را راه می اندازه

----------


## mm2nnn

سلام
ممنون بابت برنامه تون
من وقتي از اين برنامه استفاده ميکنم و مي خوام يه گزارش يک صفحه اي رو پرينت بگيرم، اول 18 صفحه خط ميخي پرينت مي گيره و صفحه 19 ام همون صفحه اي ه که من مي خوام و درست پرينت مي گيره. اين 18 صفحه رو چطور مي شه حذف کرد؟

----------


## ابی بنی حسینی

نمونه گزارشتو بزار ببینم چه عیبی داره یا به آدرس YAALIEMORTEZA@YAHOO.COM بفرست.

----------


## capitan.kami

دوستان سلام ...
من یه مشکل عجیب دارم 
پرینتر HP 2035 دارم میخوام تو داس راش بندازم ... طبق صحیبتهای بالا DOSPRN رو نصب كردم کار نکرد . DOS2USB رو نصب کردم خیلی خوب کار میکنه اما فارسی نیست و نمیشه هرکاری که کردم ...

ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین ...

----------


## بهره بر

> استفاده از برنامه DOSPRN  توصیه می شود .


سلام؛ ببخشيد من برنامه DOSPRN را استفاده كردم ولي بعد از مدتي پيغام UNREGISTERED ميده. تمام برنامه هاي كراك اين برنامه را امتحان كردم ولي نتونستم اونو كراك كنم! شما راه حلي براش سراغ داريد؟ ممنون

----------

